# Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Hallo!


Ich bin mit den alten Vampirstreifen groß geworden. Damals noch die "Dracula" Filme mit Christopher Lee.
"Bram Stoker´s Dracula" von Francis Ford Coppola war auch sehr gut.
Dann gab es noch Filme wie "Interview mit einen Vampir" mit Brad Pitt und Tom Cruise. Welchen ich auch sehenswert finde.
Als Vampirreihen später "Blade" und "Underworld".
Die mag ich gleichermaßen.
Serien gab es u.a. "Buffy" und "Twilight".
Aber nicht die habe ich nicht wirklich geguckt. Meine Frau ist aber "Twilight" Fan.

Welche Vampirfilme und Serien mögt ihr so? Was gibt es noch empfehlenswertes?


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ich kann zumindest (teilweise) die "Chronik der Unsterblichen" von Wolfgang Hohlbein emfpehlen. Sind glaub ich mitlerweile 16 Bände, die aber in den letzten leider etwas an Qualität eingebüst haben.


----------



## RyzA (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ich kann zumindest (teilweise) die "Chronik der Unsterblichen" von Wolfgang Hohlbein emfpehlen. Sind glaub ich mitlerweile 16 Bände, die aber in den letzten leider etwas an Qualität eingebüst haben.


16 Bände? 
Das ist aber reichlich Lesestoff.
Ich bin eher der Filmegucker.
Habe hier ein Buch angefangen  vor ein paar Wochen und noch nicht weiter gelesen.


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

 Ajo glaub der erste kam aber auch damals 98 oder 99 raus.. also man hatte da schon viel Zeit die Bände zu lesen. Aber klar, jedem das seine. Ich mag beides sehr gern.. lese unheimlich gern, aber schau mir auch Filme/Serien dann an.


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Buffy natürlich und Spike war immer mein Lieblings Charakter.


----------



## manimani89 (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

twilight






sry der musste sein^^


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Buffy natürlich



Ich hab vor paar Monaten versucht die Serie nochmal mit meiner Frau anzuschauen.. aber irgendwie ist die nicht sehr gut gealtert (Die Serie! Nicht meine Frau... ).


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Ist halt 90er.
Ich gucke den Kram aus den 80ern inzwischen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## NatokWa (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Dracula - Tod aber Glücklich *fg*

Gibt keinen geileren Vampierfilm als den


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Rüdiger der kleine Vampir


----------



## Teacup (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Buffy finde ich immer noch witzig, ansonsten ist "What we do in the Shadows" auch ganz lustig, hoffe es folgt eine zweite Staffel.
An Filmen, die ich gut finde, fallen mir spontan "Interview mit einem Vampir", "Let the right one in" und "Daybreakers" ein. Gerade "Let the right one in" (oder von mir aus die US Adaption "Let me in" ) hat mir richtig gut gefallen.


----------



## facehugger (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Richtig gefallen hat mir "Tanz der Vampire". Ist alter Stoff, aber sehr unterhaltsam und nimmt den Mythos _Vampir_ herrlich auf die Schippe:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=F8Ciz1G_Zm0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ist mittlerweile richtig Kult...

Gruß


----------



## Krolgosh (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Stimmt den hab ich ganz vergessen.. und ist zwar nicht jedermans Geschmack, aber auch das Musical war richtig stark gemacht.


----------



## Scubaman (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Der Autovampir (Der Autovampir – Wikipedia), Life Force - die tödliche Bedrohung,  Fright Night - die rabenschwarze Nacht, 30 Days of Night, Angel (Buffy-Ableger), Moonlight (nur eine Staffel), True Blood, Supernatural (hat auch öfter Vampire zum Thema), The Munsters und viele mehr


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juli 2019)

*AW: Welche Vampirfilme - und Serien mögt ihr am liebsten?*

Vampire sind jetzt nicht so mein Thema...

Aber _Buffy_ und _Blade_ sind natürlich Klassiker.

Wie man dagegen als Mann die Twilight-Reihe mögen kann, ist mir nach wie vor ein Rätsel.


----------

